# Younger cubers?



## Spitfire97 (Oct 1, 2009)

Just wondering how many cubers on this forum are 14 or under?

I am actually under 13.


----------



## Faz (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm right here.


----------



## Spitfire97 (Oct 1, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> I'm right here.



The fastest young cuber


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Oct 1, 2009)

I just turned 13 this month.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm 13


----------



## iSpinz (Oct 1, 2009)

Im 12


----------



## darkzelkova (Oct 1, 2009)

i'm 7 and what is this


----------



## Faz (Oct 1, 2009)

darkzelkova said:


> i'm 7 and what is this



everyone got pwnt.


----------



## Waffle's Minion (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm 12. I like mini cubers!


----------



## Edmund (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm six



Spoiler



not really i'm 14 but ill be leaving this category in october


----------



## elcarc (Oct 1, 2009)

im tree and a haf yeaus old

nah,i just turned 13


----------



## tkcube1 (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm 15 but thats not as impressive solving a cube as a 13 year old getting sub 10 (sorry FAZ idk how old you are.) especially since im 6ft.


----------



## Vulosity (Oct 1, 2009)

> im tree and a haf yeaus old



Courage the Cowardly Dog? 

I'm 14, turning 15 in January.


----------



## Faz (Oct 1, 2009)

tkcube1 said:


> I'm 15 but thats not as impressive solving a cube as a 13 year old getting sub 10 (sorry FAZ idk how old you are.) especially since im 6ft.



Yea, I'm 13


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 1, 2009)

14.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Oct 1, 2009)

14 here.


----------



## Logan (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm 14 turning 15 in August.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Oct 1, 2009)

I turned 13 yesterday


Spoiler



Wasted my 12 year old life 14 hours ago, now I'm 13


----------



## tkcube1 (Oct 1, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> tkcube1 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm 15 but thats not as impressive solving a cube as a 13 year old getting sub 10 (sorry FAZ idk how old you are.) especially since im 6ft.
> ...



I'm honestly extremely jelous of you and your 13 year old sub 10 average


----------



## cubeman34 (Oct 1, 2009)

12 here


----------



## blizzardmb (Oct 1, 2009)

13 FTW!!


----------



## piemaster (Oct 1, 2009)

11.....pwnd!


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm noticing a trend of irrelevant usernames in this thread.


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 1, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> I'm right here.



I've been 15 for 10 days; I'm officially out of the club. 
If I (and many others) started cubing at an earlier edge, we could be just as fast at 13. Is the knowledge difference THAT big?

Congrats anyway, faz, haha. 




JTW2007 said:


> I'm noticing a trend of irrelevant usernames in this thread.


----------



## Cyrok215 (Oct 1, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> tkcube1 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm 15 but thats not as impressive solving a cube as a 13 year old getting sub 10 (sorry FAZ idk how old you are.) especially since im 6ft.
> ...



Yes! I still have a year to catch up! (Like that will ever happen).

I'm twelve, 8th grade, 5' 9"... everyone thinks I'm 14.


----------



## mark3 (Oct 1, 2009)

Cyrok215 said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > tkcube1 said:
> ...



5' 9" isn't that tall.


----------



## tanapak1 (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm 14


----------



## iSpinz (Oct 1, 2009)

I need to get sub 10 in one year


----------



## piemaster (Oct 1, 2009)

I have two years to get sub 10 like faz.


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Oct 1, 2009)

I pwn nearly everybody, I'm 11. (well, not piemaster)

I'm still working on my times, I've cubed for about 4 months now..


----------



## Cyrok215 (Oct 1, 2009)

mark3 said:


> Cyrok215 said:
> 
> 
> > fazrulz said:
> ...



5' 9" is tall for my age. Tallest in a class of 14 year olds. Maybe Iowa is just short though.


----------



## fundash (Oct 1, 2009)

wow, it is true that there is absolutely nothing i could find saying you must be like 13 or something like that...

my age is: CLASSIFIED


----------



## Logan (Oct 1, 2009)

fundash said:


> wow, it is true that there is absolutely nothing i could find saying you must be like 13 or something like that...
> 
> my age is: CLASSIFIED



according to your youtube your 29. but I know your real age.


----------



## CalNgyuen (Oct 1, 2009)

12 rofl


----------



## vgbjason (Oct 1, 2009)

i'm 14, but i'll be 15 in november, so I don't know if i really count


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Oct 1, 2009)

14 right here.


----------



## TheTurtleman9 (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm 14.


----------



## iSpinz (Oct 1, 2009)

SaberSlash49 said:


> I pwn nearly everybody, I'm 11. (well, not piemaster)
> 
> I'm still working on my times, I've cubed for about 4 months now..



Thats pretty good for 4 months, what cube are you using?


----------



## Gazzdog (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm 12 and have been cubing for 1 1/2 months.


----------



## Kubinator97 (Oct 1, 2009)

Im 11 turning 12 in November (late)


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Oct 1, 2009)

Ok, I need to update my signature, but I'm primarily using a *Rubik DIY with 2007 storebought cubies*. The storebought was broken in for like 2 years, and vaseline also wore it down a bit when I knew virtually nothing about cubes. I've lubed my Rubik DIY multiple times, but it's so good I don't really need to lube it anymore. It has some problems with locking up, and can only cut corners sub-par. 

I also recently bought an *Old Type A I* but it still needs some breaking in, and I need to find a tension that's tight enough to prevent popping, but not too slow. I won't lube it until it's extremely broken in, probably around November. I've finally learned enough PLL algorithms to actually say I use PLL (Aa, Ua, H, Z, T) and I've only used it about 2 hours, and my average dropped about 10 seconds overall. 

http://cubemania.org/users/3617


----------



## iSpinz (Oct 1, 2009)

SaberSlash49 said:


> Ok, I need to update my signature, but I'm primarily using a *Rubik DIY with 2007 storebought cubies*. The storebought was broken in for like 2 years, and vaseline also wore it down a bit when I knew virtually nothing about cubes. I've lubed my Rubik DIY multiple times, but it's so good I don't really need to lube it anymore. It has some problems with locking up, and can only cut corners sub-par.
> 
> I also recently bought an *Old Type A I* but it still needs some breaking in, and I need to find a tension that's tight enough to prevent popping, but not too slow. I won't lube it until it's extremely broken in, probably around November. I've finally learned enough PLL algorithms to actually say I use PLL (Aa, Ua, H, Z, T) and I've only used it about 2 hours, and my average dropped about 10 seconds overall.
> 
> http://cubemania.org/users/3617



Have you considered learning the Y perm? Its very useful.


----------



## edd5190 (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm 12... *AND A HALF!!*

and I'm 60... *AND THREE QUARTERS* inches tall.



# said:


> [09/30/2009 20:43:26] <+Ethan_Rosen> edd5190, just stay out of that thread
> [09/30/2009 20:43:30] <+Ethan_Rosen> IMO, youre at least 20



^ lol.



iSpinz said:


> SaberSlash49 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, I need to update my signature, but I'm primarily using a *Rubik DIY with 2007 storebought cubies*. The storebought was broken in for like 2 years, and vaseline also wore it down a bit when I knew virtually nothing about cubes. I've lubed my Rubik DIY multiple times, but it's so good I don't really need to lube it anymore. It has some problems with locking up, and can only cut corners sub-par.
> ...



Ahh, the Off-Topic forums at their best...


----------



## esquimalt1 (Oct 1, 2009)

Started cubing when I was 11 and a half. (March-April 2007)

And now I'm turning 14 in November.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 1, 2009)

esquimalt1 said:


> Started cubing when I was 11 and a half. (March-April 2007)
> 
> And now I'm turning 14 in November.



Ah, so you started cubing a year before me. I feel better about myself already.


----------



## Tdude (Oct 1, 2009)

i'm 10


----------



## Durben (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm 12.


----------



## richardzhang (Oct 1, 2009)

12


----------



## Cuber3 (Oct 1, 2009)

14

Started cubing when I was 11 or 12 (most likely 11), got bored of it, and got back in to it earlier this year.

I can't be bothered measuring my height.


----------



## Lorenzo (Oct 1, 2009)

14. turning 15 on Valentine's day. started cubing in June, 2009. Average 26 sec. PB single 16.71 sec non-lucky


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Oct 1, 2009)

iSpinz said:


> SaberSlash49 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, I need to update my signature, but I'm primarily using a *Rubik DIY with 2007 storebought cubies*. The storebought was broken in for like 2 years, and vaseline also wore it down a bit when I knew virtually nothing about cubes. I've lubed my Rubik DIY multiple times, but it's so good I don't really need to lube it anymore. It has some problems with locking up, and can only cut corners sub-par.
> ...



I might, but I rarely get them. Ja and Jb seem to be very common, but I'm usually just using T Perm + Ua/Ub. I might learn the J's right now. If not, they will be first up when I use 3LLL.


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Oct 1, 2009)

12 years old. Started cubing in June.


----------



## Kuraudo39 (Oct 1, 2009)

12~


----------



## tkcube1 (Oct 1, 2009)

Wait Faz (your real names Felix right? sorry lol) are you the youngest person ever to get sub 10 i cant think of anyone else.


----------



## Novriil (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm 15 but at least I look like 12


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 1, 2009)

i am 13


----------



## Muesli (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm 5.

Well, I'm not. 16 actually.


----------



## stevethecuber (Oct 1, 2009)

13 started cubing 7 months ago, i average 26 with 18 plls learnt and 12 olls


----------



## oskarasbrink (Oct 1, 2009)

i'm 13. yeah


----------



## oskarasbrink (Oct 1, 2009)

Feliks isn't the only young cuber who has got sub 10 but he's still the best cuber 15-


----------



## Troy2421 (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm 12 started cubing in July


----------



## cubeninjaIV (Oct 1, 2009)

14 started cubing in mach of 2008 
9.86 pll skip  11.18 non lucky


----------



## KubeKid73 (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm 14, cubing since I was 12 I think.


----------



## Spitfire97 (Oct 1, 2009)

Im 12 soon 13 Im only sub 20


----------



## elcarc (Oct 1, 2009)

again im 13, but i have just entered the sub 20 range


----------



## pappas (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm 13.


----------



## 1996iscool (Oct 2, 2009)

hey spitfire!! its rubixluver123!!!! I am....


----------



## Spitfire97 (Oct 2, 2009)

1996iscool said:


> hey spitfire!! its rubixluver123!!!! I am....


new to the forums huh?


----------



## Erik (Oct 2, 2009)

I don't think there is really a big relation between age and cube times. Look at Ron, he's (for cubing standards!!!  ) pretty old. But as we all know, he's not slow at all! Same goes for some youngsters around here like mister Felix


----------



## Spitfire97 (Oct 2, 2009)

Erik said:


> I don't think there is really a big relation between age and cube times. Look at Ron, he's (for cubing standards!!!  ) pretty old. But as we all know, he's not slow at all! Same goes for some youngsters around here like mister Felix


I know im just seeing who is in my age range .

Im 12 but I average 18-22 seconds
obviously age has nothing to do with it.


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 2, 2009)

Spitfire97 said:


> Im 12 soon 13 Im only sub 20





Spitfire97 said:


> Erik said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think there is really a big relation between age and cube times. Look at Ron, he's (for cubing standards!!!  ) pretty old. But as we all know, he's not slow at all! Same goes for some youngsters around here like mister Felix
> ...



WHAT? Why are you frowning?

You're not one of the best so that's not good?
I think it sucks when people are so fast are acting like there times aren't good.
I bet when you were averaging 1 minute, you thought sub-20 was insanely fast.
I bet when you were averaging 40 seconds, you couldn't wait to get to sub-20.
But now you're averaging 20, and frown upon it?

Yes, if you a get a time worse than you average you can be really mad about it, but unless you've actually several seconds faster then there's no reason to complain!

18-22 has always been very fast and always will be (unless EVERY speedcuber is like sub-30, which will never happen), so please appreciate you speed.
It's not the fastest or very close to the fastest out there, but you worked hard to get where you're at. Averaging what you do even looks fast to many cubers.

Sub-20 is fast and a major accomplishment, even Erik knows that.

/RANT, no hard feelings.


----------



## Spitfire97 (Oct 2, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> Spitfire97 said:
> 
> 
> > Im 12 soon 13 Im only sub 20
> ...


Thanks for making me feel good about my times.
by the time Im 13 I want to be sub 20 consistently


----------



## Anthony (Oct 2, 2009)

Durben said:


> I'm 12.



I feel inclined to point out that this kid is a baller, as I'm sure few of you noticed.


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 2, 2009)

Anthony said:


> Durben said:
> 
> 
> > I'm 12.
> ...



"I hate this game."

-_Dan Dzoan_

I declare that no one under the age of 14 should have a time lower than their age.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 2, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> "I hate this game."
> 
> -_Dan Dzoan_



Care to elaborate?


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 2, 2009)

Anthony said:


> JTW2007 said:
> 
> 
> > "I hate this game."
> ...



I think it's a quote from Utah last year.


----------



## iSpinz (Oct 2, 2009)

Anthony said:


> Durben said:
> 
> 
> > I'm 12.
> ...



LOL at reaction.


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 2, 2009)

^ PLL skip FTW!

I'm 13. Just turned in June.
Started cubing in January 2009.
Currently averaging about 40 seconds (and as someone said earlier, can't wait to get sub-20!) though my PB (non-lucky) is sub-20 at 19.6 seconds lol.
So, yeah. Currently trying to learn ELS (MGLS) and COLL, so my method can be:
*Cross* (duh)
*3/4 F2L* (Fridrich, algorithms if edge is placed, intuitive if else, also 3/4 as 3 of four slots for ELS to kick in)
*ELS* (duh)
*Place in last corner for F2L* (one of three easy algorithms and two not-so-easy algorithms, all of which I already know)
*COLL* (as edges are already done)
*Edges PLL* (because COLL takes care of that!).

The worst part is that I'm trying to learn this ALL without having a cube to perform it on.
Oh joy. Let the learning continue.
You think I'm overreaching?


----------



## blah (Oct 2, 2009)

Feli*ks*, people.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 2, 2009)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Currently trying to learn ELS (MGLS) and COLL
> The worst part is that I'm trying to learn this ALL without having a cube to perform it on.



Trying to be creative?


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 2, 2009)

Anthony said:


> Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> 
> 
> > Currently trying to learn ELS (MGLS) and COLL
> ...



I guess so XD.
It is, I would hope, a little bit more efficient than doing 4 slots of F2L, 2-look OLL and 2-look PLL?
Idk, though, but it's cool to learn and discover new ways to solve.

Also, isn't this method I just came up with genius?
*Roux* - 1x2x3 block on left side.
*Petrus, sort of* - get the cross pieces FD and BD for 3/4 cross, thus 2x2x3 block.
*Fridrich* - one F2L pair (for 3/4 F2L).
*MGLS* - ELS and CLS.
*Fridrich, again* - PLL.

Isn't that amazing?


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 2, 2009)

He meant learning without a cube! lol...


----------



## Anthony (Oct 2, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> He meant learning without a cube! lol...



Actually, I meant both his solving variation and the whole no cube thing. lol


----------



## Spitfire97 (Oct 2, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > Durben said:
> ...


My Pb is 10,44 so yeah


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 4, 2009)

Anthony said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > He meant learning without a cube! lol...
> ...



You try it!
It's the hardest cubing-related thing I've ever attempted.
The no cube thing really messes up my algs.
Now I'm learning Pochmann BLD as well as ELS and COLL.
Oy.


----------



## Tdude (Oct 25, 2009)

tkcube1 said:


> Wait Faz (your real names Felix right? sorry lol) are you the youngest person ever to get sub 10 i cant think of anyone else.



I always do sub 10 and i'm 10


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Oct 25, 2009)

Tdude said:


> tkcube1 said:
> 
> 
> > Wait Faz (your real names Felix right? sorry lol) are you the youngest person ever to get sub 10 i cant think of anyone else.
> ...



SIF


----------



## Escher (Oct 25, 2009)

Tdude said:


> tkcube1 said:
> 
> 
> > Wait Faz (your real names Felix right? sorry lol) are you the youngest person ever to get sub 10 i cant think of anyone else.
> ...



lol yeah on 2x2.


----------



## ZamHalen (Oct 26, 2009)

14 here (for now in about a month i'm 15)


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 26, 2009)

Tdude said:


> tkcube1 said:
> 
> 
> > Wait Faz (your real names Felix right? sorry lol) are you the youngest person ever to get sub 10 i cant think of anyone else.
> ...


----------



## Faz (Oct 26, 2009)

I think jun had a 10.3x avg 12, but that's meh now.


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 26, 2009)

lol meh. No way someone like him could have one WC09.


----------



## TheMachanga (Oct 29, 2009)

In 13 1/2. HA


----------



## bluecloe45 (Mar 13, 2010)

im 11 my best time is 3x3:14.33 (oll skip) and 17.33(non lucky) best avg 5 22.03. 2x2 best is 2.71 and avg is 5.07


----------



## canadiancuber (Mar 13, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> SaberSlash49 said:
> 
> 
> > I pwn nearly everybody, I'm 11. (well, not piemaster)
> ...


ive been cubing since september, first comp in january and im already beating you. im 11


----------



## robindeun (Mar 13, 2010)

14


----------



## DT546 (Mar 13, 2010)

this is the last day i can post in this thread
15 tomorrow!

(and yes, that is pi day and einstien's birthday also)


----------



## RubiksDude (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm 10.


----------



## robindeun (Mar 13, 2010)

14, I think im the/one of the longest cubers here


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2010)

I am 11 my PB is 11.65, my best avg of 5 is 16 sec. , avg of 12 is 17 sec.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm 12 and I average about 16.50 when I'm focused and warmed up.

...but what is this?


----------



## Basel (Mar 13, 2010)

I´m 14 but on 1.April I will turn 15


----------



## Björn Speedcuber (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm not so long 12. Average PB is 17.20 but the average can be better


----------



## Edward_Lin (Mar 13, 2010)

14.


----------



## dillonbladez (Mar 13, 2010)

i'm 12, been cubing since november. i avg 23-ish, and my PB is 18.02


----------



## canadiancuber (Mar 13, 2010)

i feel slow compared to everyone else near my age. compared to feliks, im like molasses. and it sux how i cant even practice. sigh*


----------



## MichaelP. (Mar 13, 2010)

Turned 15 ten days ago.


----------



## bigbee99 (Mar 13, 2010)

13 average about 33ish


----------



## Dene (Mar 13, 2010)

o hi guyz im 10 i can do it in 10.

Did anyone else notice the lack of typing skills among our young community?


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Mar 13, 2010)

Dene said:


> o hi guyz im 10 i can do it in 10.
> 
> Did anyone else notice the lack of typing skills among our young community?



noe, iz prefecly gud.


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 13, 2010)

i'll be 14 for 8 more days


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Mar 13, 2010)

Jeez, this forums become a Halo 3 xbox live match.... :fp


----------



## megaminxwin (Mar 13, 2010)

Turned 13 a little over 2 weeks ago and currently average... egh, it says in my signature.


----------



## richardzhang (Mar 13, 2010)

Im 12 and i average in the low 17s


----------



## Hiero (Mar 13, 2010)

I consider myself a younger cuber. I'm only 30, basically still a kid. I'm on a 50-year plan gunning for the fastest solve for an 80-year old.


----------



## Cubenovice (Mar 14, 2010)

Hiero said:


> I consider myself a younger cuber. I'm only 30, basically still a kid. I'm on a 50-year plan gunning for the fastest solve for an 80-year old.




I can top that: at the brink of 36 here and just started cubing.
Wonder what times I would get if I had learned in the early eighties...


----------



## Rune (Mar 14, 2010)

Hiero said:


> I consider myself a younger cuber. I'm only 30, basically still a kid. I'm on a 50-year plan gunning for the fastest solve for an 80-year old.



I have a 2-month plan for that.


----------



## dada222 (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm 16.


----------



## Rayne (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm 12, and have been seriously cubing for about 3 months


----------



## nlCuber22 (Mar 27, 2010)

Nearly 13. _Seriously_ cubing since mid October.
Average about 15, pb single is 9.48 non-lucky
Lucky pb is 7.76 I think. LL skip.

ALSO IM 12 YEARS ODL AND AWAT IS HIS


----------



## bluecloe45 (Mar 27, 2010)

im going to be twelve in 2 hours and 5 minute, best time is 14.65( oll skip) and 17.33 (NL)


----------



## MrSupercubefreak (Mar 27, 2010)

i'm 11,my best average is 18,xx s


----------



## chinesed00d (Mar 27, 2010)

i'm 13, average 45


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Mar 27, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> I'm right here.



Just curious to know, how old is faz?:confused:


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 27, 2010)

14 years, 3 months, and 5 days.


----------



## SebCube (Mar 27, 2010)

I am 12.


----------



## denhil3 (Mar 31, 2010)

Are there any cubers were born in 1998?


----------

